# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سلام کدام کد نظام وظیفه

## Farhad19

کدام کد نظام وظیفه؟
سلام من دانشجوی پیام نور هستم سال سوم کنکور می خوام بدهم کدام کد ها را بزنم

----------


## khansar

داداش منم شک و تردید دارم توی همین

----------


## sam0097

سوال منم هست.اگه کسی میدونه لطفا بگه

----------


## Sina98

سوال منم هست.

----------


## Sina98

میگن باید کد 12 رو زد.
ولی باز شک دارم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## es.abolfazl77

منکه 3 رو زدم .ولی میگن مهم نیست کدومو بزنی

----------


## Pasteur

*12 یا 3 یک کدوم رو بزنین ، من بودم 12 رو میزدم ،
این کد ها ارزش قانونی ای نداره ، حتی اگه تا تابستون هم انصراف ندین کسی نمیاد ازتون بپرسه چرا زدین 12(دانشجوی انصرافی)
اصلا سنجش حوصله این رو داره که بیاد صحت نوشته های فرم حدود یک میلیون نفر رو چک کنه ؟؟ بیشتر آدرس وچپ دست بودن مهمه ،یکی یا چند تا از اون معدل ها هم شاید تا حدودی مهم باشه ، چون شنیدم میگن تو شهرای پرجمعیت حوزه کنکور رو بر اساس اون تعیین می کنن .
=====
دانشگاه جدید میاد صحت مدارک و وضعیت نظام وظیه تون رو بررسی می کنه ، این طور که من شنیدم باید نامه انصراف رو تحویل دانشگاه بدین ، وبعد مجدد اگه مشکلی نداشته باشین ، پلیس +10 مجدد براتون معافیت صادر میکنه
============ @8mit8 و بقیه دوستان اگه چیزی رو اشتباه گفتم ، اصلاح کنین : )*

----------

